# TiVoGlo remote version differences



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

What are the differences between TiVoGlo remotes models C00210 & C00212?

Both are available on Amazon, but the 210 is about $13 more, which seems odd since I assume 212 is newer.

I found a review where someone said the 212 "feels cheaper" and had some "button changes", but the writer did not go into more detail.

And will either work equally well with a Series 3?

Thanks,
joelk

Edit: Never mind, I found the close-up images on WeaKnees.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Both work fine with a series 3, but the C00212 has the A B C D yellow blue red green buttons that add some functionality to the premiere. Also the C00210 takes 4 aaa batteries while the C00212 uses 2 aa batteries


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

poppagene said:


> Both work fine with a series 3, but the C00212 has the A B C D yellow blue red green buttons that add some functionality to the premiere. Also the C00210 takes 4 aaa batteries while the C00212 uses 2 aa batteries


C00212 also has the 1-2 DVR switch which can be a big plus for multiple DVR owners.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> C00212 also has the 1-2 DVR switch which can be a big plus for multiple DVR owners.


The one with the A-B-C-D buttons *lacks *the 1-2 switch. I have one of each.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> C00212 also has the 1-2 DVR switch which can be a big plus for multiple DVR owners.





pdhenry said:


> The one with the A-B-C-D buttons *lacks *the 1-2 switch. I have one of each.


Do they feel the same to you. OP stated he read a review where the 212 felt cheaper.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't think they're significantly different. I'll compare the two tonight.

Here are a couple of Amazon photos showing the physical differences between the two models (buttons and the switch) in the meantime:

C00210 with the switch and no A-B-C-D buttons:









C00212 with the buttons and no switch:


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Do they feel the same to you. OP stated he read a review where the 212 felt cheaper.


I have both, I agree with the review and the 212 feeling cheaper, I also don't like the plastic'y buttons on the 212 vs the rubber on the older one.
But then I have 2 Tivo's in the same room, I'm all over the 1-2 switch


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

I wish they would come out with a remote that had ABCD buttons and a 1-2 switch. :sigh:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Do they feel the same to you. OP stated he read a review where the 212 felt cheaper.


I think they feel a little bit different, but close enough that I sometimes mistake which remote I'm using.. I'm comparing the OLED S3 remote with the one with the Premiere 4. (Even though the S3 remote has a 1/2 switch, I'm currently using two separate remotes.. The 1/2 switch is being a bit flaky, and I used to use one of the positions of the switch for a different Tivo.. just haven't taken the few seconds to reprogram it -- plus since I'm not switching between them as much as I used to, I don't mind juggling remotes.)

One issue with the NEW remote (the one with A B C D buttons) is that the direction pad is different and has a different 'rocker' feel. Somehow I seem to hit DOWN after RIGHT once in a while.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is deinitely a difference in the feel between both types of remotes I have. The newer one doesn't feel as solid. But they both work fine without issues.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

What is live span on batteries compared to each other? 

Can you use rechargeable batteries without having to recharge at say 40% life?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Battery life seems to be driven mostly by whether the glow feature is activated. But my C00212 has pretty good battery life with the glowlight on.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I don't think the 210 can have the glo feature, off those 4 aaa can go low real fast.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Battery life seems to be driven mostly by whether the glow feature is activated. But my C00212 has pretty good battery life with the glowlight on.


So how is the glo feature activated?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> What is live span on batteries compared to each other?
> 
> Can you use rechargeable batteries without having to recharge at say 40% life?


You can use rechargeable batteries. I use the eneloop rechargeable batteries in all my IR remotes. I've have tried them with the Slide before but I did need to charge them every few months since there were some reception issues when the batteries got below a certain charge.. So my slide remotes all have Lithium batteries. Even eleven months later it's still showing a 100% battery level.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

waynomo said:


> So how is the glo feature activated?


There's a keypad sequence that turns the feature on and off. When activeated the light automatically comes on in dim ambient light when you press any button and stays on for a few seconds.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/276


> The TiVo Glo, Slide remote, as well as the remote shipped with Premiere XL4 / Elite, Premiere XL, TiVo HD XL, and Series3 TiVo boxes includes a backlight. A sensor on the front of the remote detects when a room is dark and activates the backlight as soon as you press a button.
> 
> Under some conditions, such as when the room is lit by certain types of fluorescent lighting, the sensor may think the room is dark all the time and turn the backlight on for extended periods. If this happens, the battery life may be shortened.
> 
> ...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I get about a year+ out of 4 AAA batteries in the 1-2 button Glo, but I have the lighting off.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

the premiere remote (aka 212) glows whiteish/blue while my s3 glow remote glows orange. I like the s3 remote better. Feels better in the hand, but it may be because its been used more and the keys rubber is worn just enough that its grippier. Unfortunately, my 210 is starting to not register the down arrow key on the selector so it may need to be replaced.


----------

